# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams About Rats: Dream Meanings Explained - Huffington Post

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams About Rats: Dream Meanings Explained**Huffington Post*If you fear rats, set the intention of waking up in a dream if a rat appears. "This is a technique known as *lucid dreaming*," she says. "In a *lucid dream*, you can notice you are dreaming and take control of the dream events and overcome your fears. *...**and more »*

----------


## ninja9578

Just so that everyone knows, this is bullshit.  Dreams mean different things to different people, the only one who can "correctly" interpret a dream is a psychologist, and only after intimately getting to know you.

----------

